# Fungal on new basti?



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

After returning from BlackJungle and putting my new bastis in there 
2 1/2 gallon quarintine I was taking a much closer look at them. The female seemed to have a slight greyish/whiteish color over her left eye rigdge and it apeares to be a slightly mucusy and that side of her eye rige is also a little swolen. I used a 10x hand held magnifying loop to take a closer look at it. So far the eye is ok but I can see where it will start to spread to the eye. Im going to call BlackJungle agian tomorrow and see what they think So what do you think? Please help with any info you may have about this.


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I would e-mail dr frye, and send him a pic of it if you can. I had what seems similar to what your frogs have on a wc auratus, and it slowly spread and even though I had silver sufedenizine (sp?) cream it got progressively worse and I eventually lost him.


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

I have seen this alot latley on the Farm Raised Pumilios. The Cream Dr. Frye sent me works great and clears it up fast. Left untreated they will die from it. I now treat all Pumilios coming in for the first 5 days with it.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Any idea what it is Bill?

s


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Scott,

Sarah spoke with Bill the other day, and he said he is using silver sufedenizine deluted in water - said he was having good results with it. 

Melis


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

do you guys think this is something that is going around in the greenhouses, or something that is brought on by the stress of shipping?


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

It's called silver sulfadiazine. It is a broad spectrum cream that covers both gram positive and gram negative bacteria as well as fungal agents. It's best used early in the course of the disease and good for fungal keratitis and opthalmics. It is a thicker cream though so you dont have to use a lot and its used once daily. It's a good drug to keep on hand since fungal diseases can spread quite rapidly in wc individuals as stated before. Best of Luck.

Ryan


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Im pretty sure its a Fungas. I saw a few basties start itching and they were dead in 2 days. A few more started and the ones I treated soon stoped and did fine. A few I treated just once or twice wound up coming back with it but the ones I treated for a full 5 days are doing great now. Im going to start doing a 5 Day treatment on all the basites as they come in from now on.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Wow thanks alot everyone! Now I have something to go on and I can explain to the guys at blackjungle what you guys have been finding out about this fungus poping up on these farm raised bastis. 

Could I just walk into the vets and say. "Hey could I purchase a little bit of silver sulfadiazine for my frog?" Or would I have to make a full vet visit out of it?


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

I don't even think you need to go to a vet. Most wont even really exam the frogs for the simple fact that its not a popular hobby and they don't know much about them. I believe you can get Silver sulfadiazine at your local pharmacy. It's not a veterinary drug. It used a lot in human medicine for burn victims. So check out the pharmacy near you. If you can't find it then go to a vet. I think you'll get more medical knowledge on here from the hobbyists then from a small animal vet (unless they specialize in exotics). I do still agree that veterinary checks are necessary for fecals and such but physical exams are depended on the knowledge of the doctor.

Ryan


----------



## rburnj (Aug 19, 2004)

Like Bill said its probably fungal in nature. Some pums have come in with fungal or bacterial infections but both can spread easily. You have to remember that shipping and all may cause stess on the frog that will lower their immune response to fight off these "infections". Being in close proximity may only help to spread it faster...the reason why they go downhill so fast. Its hard to tell what type of fungal infection it is unless you do scrapings, which could cause more harm and stress than good. Sometimes we treat, it goes away and we call it a day. In a perfect world you would find out the exact pathogen or fungus, but even so the treatment may be no different. All in all its probably a fungal keratitis like I stated before and if you see no response to the silver sulfadiazine then you may contimplate going on another anti-bacterial such as baytril. 

Ryan


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

I believe Greg was saying where to get the stuff (silver sulfadiazine)? Only at a vet. Over the counter for humans?

I'd tell him but I don't know.

s


rburnj said:


> ... All in all its probably a fungal keratitis like I stated before and if you see no response to the silver sulfadiazine then you may contimplate going on another anti-bacterial such as baytril.


----------



## Jordan B (Oct 8, 2004)

I just googled it and found this. http://www.drugstore.com/pharmacy/price ... m=xsp74611 We use it on scale rot and heat burns on snakes at the place I work. It clears everything up fast.

Jordan


----------



## bjdwa (Nov 26, 2004)

*silver sulfadiazine*

Sorry guys, silver sulfadiazine that is marketed for people is by prescription only(in the USA anyway), so don't waste your time going to your local pharmacy to get some. And as for the link, I don't know why drugstore.com does stuff that way it is a bit misleading. I think it's just so you can get price quotes. (For instance try a similar search for something that's schedule II controlled like OxyContin that we all know is Rx only. It will also result in a price quote/add this to your cart page).


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

The cream is on its way. But it wont be here till tues! I really hope it wont be to late. It has barely started to spreat towards the eye. How long have you seen frogs hold onto this before it took them out?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Ive been useing silver sulfadiazine diluted with water daily since tuesday. The large area of mucus above the eye has greatly reduced and you can now see the color of her skin where it used to be covered. But there is still an area that needs to be healed around it. The area that was spreading down around the eye is also almost gone but the eye is what I would discribe as bloodshot and not as jet black as the other eye. Im really happy that she seems to be holding her weight, that helps alot and is a good sigh. But its not over yet.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Good to hear it is improving....


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

Any luck with this? I also have a basti that developed a gray patch on the hind leg. I just noticed it and went out and got some Baytril. Unfortunately it came in 15mg pill form. Does anyone know proper dosages and how to apply? 

I heard to dilute it with water and spray the frog. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Marty

PS. Basti is from that Panama shipment

EDIT: Well here is the dosage that I came up with, Link to another thread: http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=5469


----------



## El_Rana (May 29, 2004)

Greaser:

May I ask where you finally purchased the cream from and how much it cost you?

Thanks!!


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

Greaser did the treatment clear everything up? Also, where did you end up purchasing it? How much was it?


----------



## trinacliff (Aug 9, 2004)

Bill, when you treat all the frogs that come in, do you just drop enough of it on them to cover their bodies? What about their head?

Greaser, did you ever get a picture of the way it looked when it started? I'd be interested in seeing. 

Kristen


----------

